# How do I change my furaffinity profile picture?



## Nyctangel (Apr 30, 2019)

I may be dumb but uuuuh, I looked everywhere and seems like I needed to upload something in scraps.
So I uploaded a picture as ''Scraps'' and went on the ''User info section'' where there is the *Profile ID *thingy (Where I suppose I can choose a picture as profile picture) but the only option is ''disabled'' so yeah please can I have some help? 

Thanks a lot in advance!

I know it's probably just something stupid I haven't figured out!


----------



## Uluri (Apr 30, 2019)

Edit Profile info: User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Under Profile ID you should be able to click on it for a dropdown that goes into your scraps.

It's odd if the only option is disabled if you put the art in scraps already. If it still only shows that, 
What I would do is Edit the Artwork back out of scraps and then back in (Change info under the art).
If that didn't do anything,  try pressing Ctr+ F5 for a hard refresh to see if it just needed a refresh to update the info.


----------



## Dubfox (May 1, 2019)

how can you send photos to another person?


----------



## luffy (May 1, 2019)

Dubfox said:


> how can you send photos to another person?


There's no instant messaging on Fur Affinity other than Notes.  You will have to upload the image to this site or another site and then link them VIA shout, comment, or note.


----------



## Dubfox (May 1, 2019)

could you help me in steps on this site like if i want to do it on notes?


----------



## luffy (May 1, 2019)

Dubfox said:


> could you help me in steps on this site like if i want to do it on notes?


You upload the submission, copy the URL, go to Notes, start a Note with the user, paste the URL, and send it.  For any further questions not relating to the original topic, please create your own topic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 16, 2021)

*in Spongebob narrator's voice*
2 years later..


----------

